# L-arginine dosage



## harrybolls (Jun 30, 2004)

i recently picked up a bottle of West Pharm L-Arginine and each capsule contains 750 mg.  the recommended dosage is 1-3 caps daily.  Should i be following these directions or increase it??


----------



## rtaylor (Aug 26, 2010)

Studies have used a wide range of L-arginine dosages, from as low as 500 mg per day for some conditions up to 2000 mg per day for others. The best dose has not yet been clearly established for any use. It is reasonable to follow the directions on the label of your particular L-arginine product. Do not exceed these dosing recommendations unless your healthcare provider specifically tells you to.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 26, 2010)

ensure you take it intra-anally for optimum anabolic effect


----------



## Silver Back (Aug 26, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> ensure you take it intra-anally for optimum anabolic effect



Swolen colon? 

Arginine kills my stomach. There are better options out there for a pump.


----------



## LAM (Aug 26, 2010)

what is the purpose of you taking L-Argninine?  to specifically increase NO or to help w/ GH output?  either way you can take a good 6 grams at night before bedtime and 1st thing in the am.


----------



## nni (Aug 26, 2010)

yeah, you are looking at 6+ grams (thought 7-9 was the range) pre bed for effect. dont take it pre workout as it blunts gh release.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 26, 2010)

wtf? if arginine is not a worthless placebo, and it does blunt GH release, why would you want to take it at pre-bed when GH spikes?????


----------



## LAM (Aug 26, 2010)

GH doesn't spike at bedtime...the majority of GH is released at night during the end of the 1st sleep cycle.  GH is actually released in small pulses


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 26, 2010)

LAM said:


> GH doesn't spike at bedtime...the majority of GH is released at night during the end of the 1st sleep cycle. GH is actually released in small pulses


 
 . .you're splitting hairs . .


----------



## nni (Aug 26, 2010)

for gh, its been shown to mildly beneficial pre-bed, but detrimental pre workout. obviously exercise alters its behavior in the body.


----------



## LAM (Aug 26, 2010)

well 60% of GH is released during the sleeping hours so it's not really a spike since it's over 1/3 of the day.  L-Arginine won't blunt GH release but a lot of carbs and elevated insulin levels at bedtime surely will.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 26, 2010)

LAM said:


> GH release but a lot of carbs and elevated insulin levels at bedtime surely will.


 
agreed, I hear excessive fats will blunt it too


----------



## JMRQ (Aug 26, 2010)

I get some L-Arginine in my NO-Xplode each morning, and occasionally I pop an AKG...


----------

